# touche point d'interrogation



## ulatil (10 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Je possède un macbook pro 17 version 2008 et j'ai un souci car je ne peux pas taper le point d'interrogation.:mouais:
En majuscule j'obtiens une virgule.

Mon mac à t-il un souci ou bien y a t-il une astuce,,,,

Merci de votre aide

ulatil


----------



## tibosau (12 Septembre 2008)

As-tu vérifier que dans les préférences système ton clavier est toujours en FR ?


----------



## rigolpazavexa (12 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour

La réponse est peut-être là :

 :http://forums.macg.co/macbook/probleme-point-dinterrogation-233705.html

@+
jm



tibosau a dit:


> As-tu vérifier que dans les préférences système ton clavier est toujours en FR ?


----------



## ulatil (12 Septembre 2008)

J'ai lu le sujet et compris l'astuce

Merci de votre aide.
???????????????????

ulatil


----------



## Vanella (29 Août 2015)

Salut je n'arrive pas non plus a trouver le point d'interrogation, quand je fait shift + touche ou il y a le point d'interrogation = É 
Je c'est pas comment faire vous avez une idée merci


----------



## Shawn O'Connors (29 Août 2015)

et dans les paramètres systèmes , quel clavier est sélectionnée ?


----------



## Vanella (29 Août 2015)

français canadien CSA


----------



## Shawn O'Connors (29 Août 2015)

l'image de droite qui affiche la configuration du clavier ressemble t'elle au clavier de votre mac ?


----------



## Vanella (29 Août 2015)

non pas vraiment mais anglais canadien oui


----------



## Shawn O'Connors (29 Août 2015)

avez vous essayé avec les touches fn , option , shift+option ?


----------

